Ask HN: Those who got YC S16 interviews, what's your startup? - myroon5
======
minimaxir
No YC S16 company will announce that they are in the batch, as it has press
value (IMO, nowadays I disagree with that, but that's a topic for another day)

~~~
vit05
It is a rule for the interview or just for when they get selected for the
batch?

~~~
outericky
There's just no value add to announcing it. It will be much more valuable in
the future after you do some hard work.

